# Black Kuhli Loaches



## Sageo3000 (Apr 23, 2009)

With regards to my 60 gallon, if i just dump 3 or 4 Black Kuhli Loaches into the tank will they be fine? The ones they sell at my local fish store are pretty small, no more than 1". I have a feeling my BGK will chomp um up. The BGK is pretty small though only 4" or so. Any suggestions?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Only these fish will work with kuhlis. The rest don't.

5 black skirt tetras 
1 dwarf gourami
2 zebra danios


----------



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

a small group of corys wouldnt work with kuhli loaches?


----------

